# Florida Fall Fest 2019 September 21st-22nd



## Sean Hartman (Aug 14, 2019)

This is a 2 day comp with 2-4, oh, megaminx, clock and 2 fmc attempts on day 1. Day 2 has 3-5 bld, mbld, fmc attempt 3 and feet. Pretty much day 1 is mostly more popular events and day 2 is mostly bld events. Registration opens Friday August 16th 8am est.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/FloridaFallFest2019


----------

